# Moving to Positano



## Lynp

My Name is LynI I'm 49, English moving with my husband from London to our home in Positano in October are there any English speakers out there in the area of Amalfi coast, Naples, Sorrento etc that could give me an insight into life, and work for them. I know iv married into an Italian family and from some perspectives it will be an easier move for us than most and we know this part of Italy well, but I would like if possible to get to know some English speaking people who are making their life in this region. Is there anybody out there. Lynp


----------



## pg3340

*moving to Positano*



Lynp said:


> My Name is LynI I'm 49, English moving with my husband from London to our home in Positano in October are there any English speakers out there in the area of Amalfi coast, Naples, Sorrento etc that could give me an insight into life, and work for them. I know iv married into an Italian family and from some perspectives it will be an easier move for us than most and we know this part of Italy well, but I would like if possible to get to know some English speaking people who are making their life in this region. Is there anybody out there. Lynp


Hi Lynne,

New to this post and reading some of the topics and came across your posting. I am assuming that you are moved and settled in....I live not to far from Positano. A 20 minute bus ride. The town is Meta di Sorrento. Every summer I came here and spend 4 months. Let me know if you want to get together. I always love spending a day in Positano and we could meet for coffee.

Mena


----------

